# Rafter Ant Nest



## arcticranger (Nov 3, 2017)

I redid my living room ceiling last year and killed a huge carpenter ant colony that was attached to the corner of a rafter. Now I see them marching again up my outside chimney and I am pretty sure they are rebuilding at or near their old location.

I attached some Combat bait and Terro liquid packets to the chimney with Gorilla glue but they aren't attracted and just walk around both.

Any suggestions for an outside concrete block chimney which has become a steady march of soldier ants? The vertical surface is tricky.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

I hate carpenter ants. When I first bought my house they were seen in a hole at the base of one of the two large trees in front of my home. Last year we had to cut this tree down and it was hollow at the base due to the damage from the ants. 

Here's a sticky goop product that might work for you. 

https://www.tanglefoot.com/


----------



## MichaelMinix (Aug 27, 2019)

Thanks for sharing link.


----------

